# Internetseiten per GPO sperren



## mtk-flo (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte per GPO verschiedene Internetseiten sperren.
Diese Sperre soll aber nur für bestimmte Personen sein. Also per GPO...

Aber WO muss ich die URL eingeben, dass nur diese URL nicht mehr erreichbar ist.
Ich möchte NUR eine Blacklist erstellen. Alle Seiten, die ich nicht aufführe, sollen weiterhin ohne Probleme erreichbar sein.

WO muss ich die URL's in der GPO eintragen ?!

Ich habe:
SBS 2003
Clients: Win XP
Kein Proxy

Gruß,
mtk-flo


----------



## chrippe (15. April 2010)

Hallo, hast du ne lösung dafür gefunden?

thx


----------

